# Admiral Tires by Kumho



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a pair of these. Are they any good? I did a forum-wide search for "admiral" and didn't see anyone talking about these tires.
I'm thinking of getting the Admiral 712:
http://www.discounttire.com/dt...s=225
P.S. It's for a 2004 GTI 1.8T


----------



## Belgarion115 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Admiral Tires by Kumho (jaime.denizard)*

I just bought some in 215/45/17. Want me to tell you in a month or two?


----------



## zerocooll21 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Admiral Tires by Kumho (Belgarion115)*

how did those tires work out for you? they charged me 109 a piece. Looks like they updated their price since that link you posted. I printed it out and plan on going back to see if I can get any money back, we'll see how that goes. 
i hate them already, they suck. I had better grip with my bald bridgestones.....


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

those are the old Kumho Ecsta 712. I loved them back in the day on my old MKIV VR6...Handled well, not noisy, and wore well. I got about 30k out of them and I ran them pretty hard...


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Admiral Tires by Kumho (zerocooll21)*

of course your bald tires gripped better... more surface contact= better traction... that is unless you were talking about driving in the rain


----------

